# SPOT - Spotify Technology SA (NASDAQ)



## Gringotts Bank (3 April 2018)

grey mkt.  Looks grey to me.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 April 2018)

sentiment around techs stinks at the moment.  That means one thing.


----------



## greggles (4 April 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> sentiment around techs stinks at the moment.  That means one thing.



It's still worth almost $30 billion after listing.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/03/technology/spotify-goes-public/index.html

It finished the day at $149.01.


----------

